# What do you think of these paint defects/flaws in a new carbon Diverge Expert 2016?



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

Is this a concerning defect or flaw in a new Diverge Expert 2016? (see attached photos)


I ordered a white carbon Diverge Expert 2016. Unfortunately the bike arrived to my local bike shop with circumferential flaws in the paimt (?also in the carbon itself) where the rear thru-axle comes through












the frame on the drive side, as well as where the bolt for the rear derailleur comes through the frame.


The bike stock costs almost $5000 Canadian; and with the upgrades I planned for the bike (carbon wheels, dropper seat post...), the total cost comes to about $8000 Canadian (almost the cost of a car!).


By prior agreement with the bike shop, I am not obligated to taking the bike if any flaws in the frame or paint were to be discovered.


I was expecting that in spending so much money on a bike, I would be receiving the "perfect bike".


Specialized is willing to give me 15% off the cost of the stock bike. But it still bothers me to pay so much money for a bike which seems to have some flaws (at a minimum in the paint; also in the carbon?).


I've attached a picture of the bike, drive side; as well as a close-up of the paint defects in the frame where the rear seat-stay and chain-stay join.


Would you guys be bothered by this?


Thanks!!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Really only matters that it bothers you. 

If you are not ok with it, then explain to the shop that you don't want the bike. They may be upset. But, it is your money.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Just as an FYI, white paint is probably the worst for cracking, and also the heaviest paint.

Suggest you get a frame closer to raw carbon. Less paint the better.


----------



## crossracer01 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey, like you said, it's your money and you made the shop aware before they ordered it. You have every right to demand perfect. But will you get perfect? And how many bikes will your shop order before they say "no more". 
Bikes are expensive but perfect may never be achievable. Depends on your definition of perfect.
But again you spelled out what you wanted and the bike shop ordered it with the knowage that it had better be perfect. No harm or foul on your part. 

And 15% off the bike isn't chicken change. That's about 750 dollars. Quite a lot you can do with those dollars.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

So it appears when they masked the holes for painting, they weren't careful with installing/removing the plugs.

They probably used plugs like this. And if they're pushed in really hard, when you remove them they pull/chip the paint around the edges.









If it were a steel/alum frame I'd worry about it more. You'd start getting some corrosion around there and the paint may continue coming off. 

I wouldn't worry about it on a carbon frame. I'd take the discount. You could always use the money to get the frame repainted down the road if it really bothered you. I'd maybe lightly sand the area and put some touchup paint on it.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

That's typical on all glossy Specialized paints. I've once sent back an Epic because it was seriously chipped and got a superior range frame no question asked. Water based paint sucks !!


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I would look around the shop at some of the other bikes, preferably any that might be the same color, and see if they are any better.

You might reject that one, and have it sent back, only to find the replacement is the same, or worse.

If it were me, I'd accept that frame the way it is, and just keep an eye on it. If those edges start to migrate, or otherwise get worse, I'd be sure to make a warranty claim before it expires.

Remember, as soon as you start riding that bike, it's going to get dings and chips in it that will make those look minor.


----------



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

Migen21 said:


> I would look around the shop at some of the other bikes, preferably any that might be the same color, and see if they are any better.
> 
> You might reject that one, and have it sent back, only to find the replacement is the same, or worse.
> 
> ...


The Specialized rep told my bike shop that since learning about my bike (which I haven't purchased yet), he (the rep) has seen 3 bikes with the exact same flaws. Specialized tried to find an unsold bike in another bike shop; all the bikes they found have the same defect.

Like what a previous poster mentioned, I worry the paint starting at the defect could crack and spread out.
I also don't know how easy it is to get a warranty claim fulfilled on a frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

borgey said:


> The Specialized rep told my bike shop that since learning about my bike (which I haven't purchased yet), he (the rep) has seen 3 bikes with the exact same flaws. Specialized tried to find an unsold bike in another bike shop; all the bikes they found have the same defect.
> 
> Like what a previous poster mentioned, I worry the paint starting at the defect could crack and spread out.
> I also don't know how easy it is to get a warranty claim fulfilled on a frame.


Nothing is perfect, and I agree that bikes are tools (not jewels), but still, I have to have some level of confidence in a manufacturer and end product to buy. I find this type of situation and lack of QA disconcerting.

Trouble is, I'm not sure looking outside of Specialized will get you anything better. 

Maybe consider starting the search, but I'd lean towards taking the discount. Just make sure to document the defects and include pics for possible future reference (warranty claim).


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just throwing this out there, but by taking a discount are you waving your right to warranty (on the paint) at all?


----------



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

TmB123 said:


> Just throwing this out there, but by taking a discount are you waving your right to warranty (on the paint) at all?


That's an great question!
I don't know the answer to that; 
but I worry if further paint issues arise in the future, Specialized could say the 15% discount covers that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I know the wait would suck, but if it bothers you enought to write about it on here, I would just have the shop order you a new bike via Specialized.


----------



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> I know the wait would suck, but if it bothers you enought to write about it on here, I would just have the shop order you a new bike via Specialized.


Well as I mentioned in an earlier post, Specialized tried to find an unsold Diverge Expert in another bike shop; all the bikes they found have the same defect.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

borgey said:


> Well as I mentioned in an earlier post, Specialized tried to find an unsold Diverge Expert in another bike shop; all the bikes they found have the same defect.


Missed that, sorry. Why can't you get something from the factory if that's the case. That's how I have seen most warranties work.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

borgey said:


> That's an great question!
> I don't know the answer to that;
> but I worry if further paint issues arise in the future, Specialized could say the 15% discount covers that.


I suspect legally they wouldn't have a choice, warranty is warranty, but if I accepted a discount, don't think I would be brazen enough to go back in and try and claim it.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I know this is going to sound crazy, but....

Buy a different bike.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

MMsRepBike said:


> I know this is going to sound crazy, but....
> 
> Buy a different bike.


One that isn't slathered in brittle white paint.


----------



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> Missed that, sorry. Why can't you get something from the factory if that's the case. That's how I have seen most warranties work.


Specialized has no more bikes (at least the white Diverge Expert) in their factory.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: the warranty question, unless Spec has changed their terms, paint/ cosmetic defects are only covered for one year. But as someone mentioned, after the discount, You'd probably be hesitant to process a claim.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

borgey said:


> Specialized has no more bikes (at least the white Diverge Expert) in their factory.


Again, I know this sounds crazy, but....

Pick a different brand. Maybe one with a better reputation.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Again, I know this sounds crazy, but....
> 
> Pick a different brand. Maybe one with a better reputation.


Like it or not Specialized has quite a reputation when it comes to honor their warranty,it's not Canyon we are talking about. The guy obviously wants a Specialized and I don't blame him,everytime I try a different brand I feel super stoked at first but end up selling the bike after a few months to go back to Specialized. I can't wait for my Diverge to be here.


----------



## borgey (Nov 7, 2015)

Well, I decided to take the bike with a 15% discount.
I looked at similar bikes from virtually every bike company listed on wikipedia:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bicycle_brands_and_manufacturing_companies

and I could not find a bike in the category of the Specialized Diverge that I liked.
And it would be too long to wait for the 2017 bikes to come out.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hope you enjoy the bike. I've got mine now and it's great fun.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you were right to question the flaws, but FWIW my '08 Tarmac has tens of thousands of miles on it and I can only wish it looked as good as your Diverge. :wink5:

Congrats on your new bike. Enjoy!


----------

